

Should a graduate with no experience offer to do menial work? - Articulate
http://www.articulateventures.com/articulate-blog/category/should-a-graduate-with-no-experience-offer-to-do-menial-work

======
dfxm12
Doing menial work won't give you any more experience than doing group
assignments in college, a summer internship, any extra curricular, etc.

If recent grads can't find an employer, the best thing for them to do would be
to employ themselves. That is real experience, they'll find what they're good
at & what they like doing. They might even find out that they don't need to
find another employer. :)

